# Wheel Refurb Glasgow



## ant1973 (Apr 17, 2007)

Any recomendations?


----------



## Swifty (Oct 1, 2006)

Not in Glasgow i'm afraid.

I do know a few people who have had wheels re-furbed at

http://www.wheelservices.co.uk/

and have had nothing but good reports about them.

They are in Airdrie if that's any help.

Craig.


----------



## Lou_m (Jul 28, 2006)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=10607

Check this thread. I used ESP before and they were excellent:thumb:


----------



## hammy7387 (Mar 7, 2007)

Carrick engineering in prestwick are good so im told. Not got any contact details though sorry


----------



## dobiefrs (Feb 18, 2007)

mate you cant beat

esp powder coating 0141 336 3800

www.espcoating.co.uk

used them before for a set of wheels for my old s2 escort rst, was well chuffed, i know of a few folks who have used them and its all good

would defo recommend them


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Glad I found this thread. I recently bought a car, LHD and one of the wheels is slightly curbed. I phoned a company called Wicked Wheels who do a mobile service. The guy was meant to phone me back on several occasions, still not heard back. Would not recommend them to anyone. Phoned Wheel services and going there on Friday.


----------



## Del-GTi (Mar 31, 2007)

A guy called Mike the Polisher. He refurbed a set of BBS wheels for me. Did an awesome job.

He's currently refurbing a set of VW Santa Monica wheels for me.

Highly recommended.

Here is his website. http://www.the-polisher.com/index.html


----------



## mikef (May 19, 2007)

Can recommend a company called Powdertec. I put a lot of work there way and the work has always been first class. Ask for Michael tell him Michael from Posh Wash recommended him I'm sure he will give you a good price

01414206063 

40 Houston Street Glasgow, Lanarkshire, G5 8RS


----------



## Grumpybob (Aug 20, 2006)

Just picked up my spare set that have been done by ESP and very impressed with them. Not absolutely perfect but neither is my parking.


----------



## PhatPhil (Feb 1, 2007)

Del-GTi said:


> A guy called Mike the Polisher. He refurbed a set of BBS wheels for me. Did an awesome job.
> 
> He's currently refurbing a set of VW Santa Monica wheels for me.
> 
> ...


Second vote for Mike The Polisher. His work is top quality.


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

Have just had a set of wheels refurbished by Powdertec. 40 Houston Street, Kingston Bridge Trading Estate, Glasgow. G5 8RS. Telephone 0141 420 6634.

These wheels were in a bit of a state before the refurb.

Highly recommended :thumb:


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Del-GTi said:


> A guy called Mike the Polisher. He refurbed a set of BBS wheels for me. Did an awesome job.
> 
> He's currently refurbing a set of VW Santa Monica wheels for me.
> 
> ...


Mikes a top bloke and does great work.

Him and my brother started polishing metals about 18 years ago!!:thumb:


----------



## illeagalhunter (Jun 17, 2007)

Powder tec are the muts nuts


----------



## BJM (Oct 30, 2005)

I'm needing 2 refurbed, one of them has quite a chunk out of it - can this be sorted, what kinda price am i looking at?

Cheers.


----------



## illeagalhunter (Jun 17, 2007)

£40 a wheel


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Went to get a quote from Powerdertec today and i must say they look very impressive.

I'm goin to put my wheels in on Monday so i will report back on how they turn out.


----------



## Slim V5 (Mar 29, 2007)

*Sorry to resurrect an old thread*
Bit of a long shot but to the guy who had a set of Santa Monicas refurbed (or anyone who has), how did they turn out. I managed to badly kerb one of mine today. I know there are problems with the plastic bolts, not to mention getting the polished finish back.










Thanks


----------



## Stewarty (Jul 27, 2009)

Chameleon wheel refurbishments in Renfrew are able to repolish VW wheels.

0141 885 1714


----------



## jim55 (Nov 12, 2008)

mikef said:


> Can recommend a company called Powdertec. I put a lot of work there way and the work has always been first class. Ask for Michael tell him Michael from Posh Wash recommended him I'm sure he will give you a good price
> 
> 01414206063
> 
> 40 Houston Street Glasgow, Lanarkshire, G5 8RS


i was in yest ,iv got 17s on my car and for them to take the tyre off recoat and refit the tyre they wanted £54 a wheel!!!!im not paying £270 for 5!!!i was gobsmacked ,they may have a good rep but £54!!!


----------



## p3asa (Aug 26, 2009)

Don't suppose anyone knows if any companies around Glasgow can repair diamond cut alloys?


----------

